# Giving H a show input please.



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I have been wanting to give my husband a show and by that i mean play with my self in front of him. I am just not sure of what his reaction would be, if i did. He has never asked me to so this, however.. Should i ask him about it first or should i just do it.

I have taken pictures of me doing it and sent them to him, he seemed to like them. Do you think his reaction would be the same?

Maybe i am over thinking it some... What do you think?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Just do it - he'll love it I'm sure!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I would also encourage it. . My GF once waited for me in a hotel room, dressed in her lingerie, and put on a show for me when I came in.. Huge turn on!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I would talk to him about it first. If you take him by suprise and he doesn't give you the reaction you are hoping for because he's shocked or embarassed, it might make you feel bad. I guess part of your post where you say "he seemed to like" your MB photos gives me pause. You don't sound totally sure of his thoughts about the photos, so you should definitely ask him about going live before you do it, IMHO.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

Just do it - you're married!! You should be doing all sorts of crazy sex stuff together, this is a very innocent thing and could open you both up to exploring further. It will be good for both of you - just make sure you make eye contact with him


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, you can cautiously feel him out about it by asking him how he liked the pictures you sent him and whether he would like it to be more 'personal'.

You could also do something of a 'strip tease' first, and see how he responds to that. That way you can lead up to it, and if he seems really uncomfortable you can bail and do something else. 

How to Strip (female)

Best wishes.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Just do it!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband has also never told me he would like something like that, we never talked about sexual anything for years -unfortunetely. That would have shocked his pants off. BUt anyway, I asked him if something like that would TURN him ON, and his answer was a sure fire "Yes". Though still never did it. 

I think the strip tease would be great to start with, then if he is responding in the way that is saying "more more more-give it to me baby" - lead it in that, and hopefully he will attack you.


----------



## randomtxguy (Sep 24, 2011)

Ladybird,

Go for it! If he liked pics, he'll love the real time experience. The surprise will make it that much more exciting.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

This thread needs a theme song: Janet - Would You Mind - YouTube


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's the best advise on this subject matter: No need to "discuss" it with him because it would only amount to making a federal case out of something that's meant to be fun. Just do it and it will open up many possibilities you didn't even imagine existed!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

He's a guy. Of course he'll love it!


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

aston said:


> Here's the best advise on this subject matter: No need to "discuss" it with him because it would only amount to making a federal case out of something that's meant to be fun. Just do it and it will open up many possibilities you didn't even imagine existed!


That is what I thought... thanks:smthumbup:


----------



## 20yrs (Sep 18, 2009)

Great idea... I may just have to give it a go myself.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

This is a trick question right ladybird?


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

one thing at a time


----------



## Jefro (Oct 26, 2011)

Coming from a guy, I would love it. My wife told me she played with herself one saturday morning after i had left for work. Now remember, i left for work at like 6:45 am and she didnt wake up til about 10, so its not like she wanted to exclude me. When she did tell me that though i was disappointed that i wasn't there, so i think next time i will see if she can record it and send me the video. Just saying, if you want to do it in front of your husband, go for it. I cannot foresee anything bad happening


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

RClawson said:


> This is a trick question right ladybird?


No it is not a trick question.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Only a blind or dead man would not appreciate a show. 

Just one other comment. Be sure to tell him "This is what I do sometimes when I'm home alone and thinking of you".


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Meg. It's a line I got from my wife. I came home early one day and she was outside scooping up after the dogs and said "This is what I do sometimes when I'm home alone and thinking of you". 

I'm still trying to figure that one out. : )


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I was only joking in my previous post. : )

And yes, every guy likes to hear that his woman desires his sexual contact when he's not even around.


----------



## Luke728 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow! As a man I can say that would be absolutely amazing! Nothing is more of a turn on than when your woman is comfortable with her sexuality. I say go for it! I don't think you've got a thing to worry about other than driving him absolutely crazy for you! Please give us an update.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

ladybird said:


> No it is not a trick question.


So did you??????


----------



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

Theres nothing hotter then watching your wife put on a show for you I think every man would like to have there wife do this for them. I think just the surprise alone will do it for him, some sexy clothes, tie him to a chair and make him watch you play, add some toys= great time.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

southern wife said:


> So did you??????


I haven't yet.. Waiting for the right time... but is seems the timing is never RIGHT. *sigh*


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

ladybird said:


> I haven't yet.. Waiting for the right time... but is seems the timing is never RIGHT. *sigh*


You have a loyal pantheon of followers awaiting good news. From your Husbands point of View, and Im not saying Im your husband, but wouldnt that be weird??? Internet stalking.... anyhoo, From a mans point of view, anytime is the right time, so relax and let loose.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

SockPuppet said:


> You have a loyal pantheon of followers awaiting good news. From your Husbands point of View, and Im not saying Im your husband, but wouldnt that be weird??? Internet stalking.... anyhoo, From a mans point of view, anytime is the right time, so relax and let loose.


I will let you all know what happens when i do.


----------



## danjensv (Nov 1, 2011)

Late to the party, but I say go for it. You know your husband best. You ought to know if he'll be offended by this or not. Doubtful. There's not much that excites me more than my wife masturbating, and even more so when she's doing it for my viewing pleasure.

All I gotta say is do it right. Dress up in something sexy, light some candles, play a little Barry White and then go nuts for him. He'd have to be dead not to enjoy a show like that. It's really a very special gift.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

ladybird said:


> I will let you all know what happens when i do.



There's something very hot about catching you in the act vs you starting in front of him. (that's just part of my fantasy world) it may work for you.


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

Do it gurl ! I don't know of a man who would not love this. My wife does this on occasion and sometimes asks me if i'd like to see her use one of her toys as well, I can't get to our toy box fast enough !!! Good Luck Lady !!


----------



## Michael610 (Sep 20, 2010)

ladybird said:


> I will let you all know what happens when i do.


What are you waiting for? It's been over 3 weeks since you first mentioned this, and it seems that nearly everyone who has replied thinks it's a great idea. Me too!

But if you're still feeling unsure, you could do a practice run on video. Then, send it around to everyone here and we'll critique it for you! Of course, if you're shy & don't want to send it all around, you could just send it to... me!

Joking aside, this is one of those times to remember the old Nike slogan: Just do it!


----------



## danjensv (Nov 1, 2011)

Stonewall said:


> There's something very hot about catching you in the act vs you starting in front of him. (that's just part of my fantasy world) it may work for you.


Agree! Letting him catch you is very hot! I like to imagine my wife dresses up in lingerie, stockings and heels and hauls out all our toys and goes wild for a few hours while I'm out fishing or golfing. She doesn't, though she did once at my request and filmed it for me, but I like to think she does. 

One caution. If the idea that you take care of yourself behind his back regularly might make your husband feel self conscience or inadequate, maybe you shouldn't make it look like he caught you. Like I said in my first post, you know him best.

In any case, do it!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok...my wife masturbates to orgasm for me and I absolutely LOVE it!!! OMG...that is the most erotic thing she can do. WOW!!! Go for it!!! (and let us know what happens).


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

ladybird said:


> I have been wanting to give my husband a show and by that i mean play with my self in front of him. I am just not sure of what his reaction would be, if i did. He has never asked me to so this, however.. Should i ask him about it first or should i just do it.
> 
> I have taken pictures of me doing it and sent them to him, he seemed to like them. Do you think his reaction would be the same?
> 
> Maybe i am over thinking it some... What do you think?


What a good partner you are. Just do it, he will love it. I know I do!


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I posed this a while ago and still haven't done it.. But i am going to try to do it for him this weekend. If i can get our son to bed somewhat earlier then normal. I am also thinking that i am just going to go for it instead of acting like he "caught me" doing it.. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## iloveyou21 (Nov 14, 2011)

GOOD LUCK! I'm sure it will go over well


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

ladybird said:


> I posed this a while ago and still haven't done it.. But i am going to try to do it for him this weekend. If i can get our son to bed somewhat earlier then normal. I am also thinking that i am just going to go for it instead of acting like he "caught me" doing it.. I will let you know how it goes.


Good luck!


----------

